# cool weight gain comic



## rarwrang (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.drunkduck.com/Craving_Control


im not much of a wg fan, but i know tons of you are. I just like big gurls in comics, and this is comic is inked well. The art is spectacular.


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 14, 2007)

It was pretty good, looking forward to the Christmas Spectacular when it comes out.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 14, 2007)

Giant boobies.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 14, 2007)

thats a cool strip (and a cool site - I'd never heard of it before, thanks for the tip.) 

seems like his story lines could use a little more direction, but its a great concept and the artwork is fantastic. 

thanks again for sharing that.


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 14, 2007)

The story is also funny in a cute and quirky way.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, I like the strip, too, but it's not really a weight gain comic. She's a gal with a big appetite and her huge belly magically goes back to "normal" after a binge.

I would enjoy seeing it become a WG comic but it's still very charming and the art is delightful.


Dennis


----------



## Aireman (Dec 15, 2007)

I just found that comic tonight before comming over to the forums to night. And I say don't give up on the weight gain yet..... There's got to be some accumilation after this last binge.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 15, 2007)

hey, i've seen this one before... i think some of the expressions are _hilarious_.

Now if only he would update more than once a month.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool.

I did some nominal searching with not much luck, but, is anyone maintaining any kind of list of sites/artists with comic book format gaining stories?


----------



## RevolOggerp (Dec 21, 2007)

Ooh... this is nice.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 22, 2007)

wow, thats really good.


----------



## Miklosanin (Dec 30, 2007)

I keep going back, hoping there's more


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Giant boobies.



I agree, but with at least 10 characters in my reply.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Dec 31, 2007)

Comic's not bad. The excessive bustiness of Lalia is both interesting and annoying at the same time... otherwise art style is good.


----------



## samsam81073 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea, looks like a slick comic. Nice style.


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2008)

The art is very nice and it's a fun read. It would be interesting to see the artist have the lead character start changing a LITTLE over time to reflect her eating habits, though.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the art, but I keep wondering if the title ("Craving Control") isn't leading us toward a let's-get-cotnrol-of-yer-eating-disorder type conclusion.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jan 5, 2008)

From what I've read of the author's comments, I highly doubt he's gonna pull something like that. Wouldn't be funny, certainly...


----------



## stufferdude (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a link to another comic on drunkduck. I don't believe its a weight gain themed comic, but it is there in certain degrees, and several of the protaganists are bbws. The comic is interesting in itself anyway, as it pulls characters from several other comics on drunk duck and treats them as if they were actors.

http://www.drunkduck.com/Off_Hours/index.php?p=318563


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm reading this now and it reminds me of my senior year in high school. I gained loads of weight but didn't realize how. Of course it was obvious to others. lol I love this comic.


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 9, 2008)

One frame she has a washboard the next shes virtually pregnant, whats up with that? 
The original artist was much better when he passed it to the new guy it went down hill fast & I lost interest...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 9, 2008)

She gets a huge belly, due to her love of binging...this is a cartoon, I can cope with a little "artistic license".

As readers can see in the last two comics, the heroine has paid the price for her constant indulging with an eighteen pound weight gain.

I still don't see this as a true weight gain comic...It's a sweet, sometimes funny and well drawn comic with a character who has gained some weight. I like it quite a bit and I hope the creator updates more often this year.

I also liked that link to the other comic with BBWs someone provided, "Off Hours" ... I think this is a very clever idea for a comic and I'll be following it when I can.


Dennis


----------



## Moonchild (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with Dennis. It's a cartoon, and with that comes some forgiveness in the realism department. I don't think it's intended to be a "weight gain comic," but rather a comic that incorporates some weight gain-related themes for the sake of humor.

I'm not too worried about a conclusion wherein this "craving control" is achieved, mostly because I've seen a lot of comics on the internet that don't really have an ending at all. The artist just kind of loses interest and it gets left hanging. Not that I wish that scenerio upon this comic, it's just what I think is most likely to happen. I don't get the impression the artist has a specific storyline in mind, he seems to be making it up as he goes along, which is why a big chunk of comics in the middle lacked direction.

I thought it was pretty entertaining, then got stupid for a while, and then got better again in the last two.


----------



## beckyking (Jan 9, 2008)

SoOOOOOOOOO cool !!!!!!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like there has finally been a couple of UPDATES to the strip.


----------



## Vader7476 (Mar 5, 2008)

http://vader7476.deviantart.com/art/Craving-Control-Submission-71003552

My rejected Christmas comic, if you wanted to see our red-headed heroine get a bit bigger than she'll ever possibly be.


----------

